# Little update of Chester



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I haven't done an update of Chester recently, so, here's a quick check up. He is a great funny puppy that loves to be really sneaky.:spy: lol as I said in another thread, he will paw at the door to go potty even though we didn't teach him. He know sit, down, up, shake, and turn around. No to brag, I think he has the sweetest eyes ever. Chester will not have another vet visit for another YEAR.:becky: Leash training is getting a little bit better, now we use EasyWalk harness for him. Still, Chester still kind of freaks out when a lawn mower, car, etc turn on. He is lovin' the cooler weather- sometimes he'll just stand in the grass, feeling the wind in his face. 
P.s. ( I have no idea why it flips!!!)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

he[s doing great Ruth , love his coloring.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Ruth Chester is such a cutie. I love his facial hair around his eyes, I'm going to save this image so I can try and grow Timmy out a bit like Chester's. Sounds like things are going well, keep up the good work. I agree he does have the sweetest eyes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chester just gets cuter and cuter... and I didn't think that was possible!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

He is soooo cute and it sounds like he's doing fantastic!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a doll...He is growing up fast!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok to brag Ruth...that is also a service of the forum, a place to be proud of our Havs! And he is adorable!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

What a doll!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

He's so cute and smart as well. Must have a really lovely owner


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds like Chester is doing really well. He's looking very handsome these days!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds like he's doing great.  It's crazy how you wake up one day and realize how grown up they've become! All your work is paying off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I got some good smiley ones!:laugh:LOL


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice job, Ruth. He looks so grown up now and, of course, still cute!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Ruth those are gorgeous photos. I love the first one. He always looks so bright and happy. Great job.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I thought would revive this thread again with more pics.
1. He is loving the cool weather of fall coming, and will sit like that for a couple minutes.
2. We put sunglasses on him. Chester didn't like it much, but he looked like a cool dude!!eace:
3. Anybody wanna play? I'm dying for playtime!!:hungry:
4. Where is that toy...it's in here somewhere...


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ruth, Chester is such a handsome boy!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's such a happy looking lil guy. What a cutie.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Chester is so cute. You have done a great job with him.

Paula


----------

